# reverse loops



## kjhealy (Apr 13, 2018)

before i up load a .jpg drawing of a layout, is this the correct page to ask you folks about a potential reverse loop issue.well mybe not an issue but a question. thanks


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Sure, post a pic!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Reverse loops can be tricky...some of us enjoy the
challenge to make them work.

Provide your track plan. Studying that is about the
only way to give a valid answer to reverse loop
questions.

Don


----------

